# Smoke Ring using Masterbuilt Electric: pic heavy



## Rings Я Us (Jan 28, 2018)

So I figured I needed to play with the Electric smoker and modify it a tad.
Added a cut to fit 18" pizza pan to cover the bottom gaps around the heat shield that comes with the smoker and rests on the legs under the element.
 I fit a charcoal basket on the original chip pan. I cut a flap I bent down to be able to add wood or charcoal. The space is to small for the 6x10 basket.. had to bend a flap to get chunks in.
I used a minion with only about 5 lbs charcoals unlit and about 8 lit.
Basically it ran on charcoals and wood chunks with no heat from the Electric for 6 hours at 250°. There is no way to vent the air on bottom yet. I'm working on that.. the leaks around the lid need fixing.  All in all I liked this for my brisket Saturday. Turned out good. I used electricity with no more charcoals or wood after 8 hours.  The brisket pieces took 12 hours for 3.4 lb point and 5.5 lb flat was 13 hours. No wrap.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow nice hybrid approach.  The best of both worlds there.

I was wondering if putting some charcoal chunks or pecan shells in my AMNPS would produce a smoke ring but have yet to try.  It will go on the list of things to attempt :)

Great work!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 28, 2018)

Brisket was more expensive than the smoker.. thanks for looking.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 28, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Wow nice hybrid approach.  The best of both worlds there.
> 
> I was wondering if putting some charcoal chunks or pecan shells in my AMNPS would produce a smoke ring but have yet to try.  It will go on the list of things to attempt :)
> 
> Great work!



I think it needs to be much more than any smoldering can do. You need fire or charcoal red hot with the wood or shells almost at a burning stage.

Oh.. thanks for the like.. :)


----------



## motocrash (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice sammich! Like!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 28, 2018)

That's a real innovative approach to the problem Johnny.  Great idea--a nice combination of charcoal and electric.
POINT
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 28, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's a real innovative approach to the problem Johnny.  Great idea--a nice combination of charcoal and electric.
> POINT
> Gary


I hope to make it more controllable. There just isn't the space in these little smokers for charcoal . You only get a single rack to be in use safely above a deflector and drip pan.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 28, 2018)

Good stuff.

Used leftover fat from smoking along with beef broth, another dusting of rub. And butter. Later I drizzled on regular BBQ sauce.
Was 2 to 3 hours 240°'


----------



## motocrash (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice! Burnt ends ! Like


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

Cool idea Johnny!
Everything looks fantastic!
The burnt ends really caught my eye!
Awesome job!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

Johnny That looks great Points
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Nice! Burnt ends ! Like





SmokinAl said:


> Cool idea Johnny!
> Everything looks fantastic!
> The burnt ends really caught my eye!
> Awesome job!
> ...





tropics said:


> Johnny That looks great Points
> Richie



Was fun trying to stretch the boundaries lol

Thanks guys


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 29, 2018)

You knocked this one out of the park!


----------



## remsr (Jan 29, 2018)

I wonder how a little charcoal would work in my MES cold smoker unit? 
Randy,


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

remsr said:


> I wonder how a little charcoal would work in my MES cold smoker unit?
> Randy,


If you had a mailbox mod you would only need to get a cheap kettle grill and take off the damper on the lid. Make the hole on the kettle lid so you can run your pipe to the MES like you would for mailbox mod. Instead of pellets you run charcoal and wood chunks.


----------



## remsr (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks Rings! But wouldn’t my cold smoker do the same thing? I think Fomrheart did something like that with his MES cold smoker a while back???
Randy,


----------



## motocrash (Jan 29, 2018)

Congratulations on the carousel ! You gettin' dizzy from ridin' that thing ? :D


----------



## remsr (Jan 29, 2018)

I don’t ever seem to get my burnt ends to come out tender and juicy, don’t know what I doing wrong????


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

remsr said:


> I don’t ever seem to get my burnt ends to come out tender and juicy, don’t know what I doing wrong????



Well, just the fatty point is used and cubed.almost 2 inch chunks after a rest. I do mine next day usually.. not cut until they come out of the fridge cold.  They get a half cup of liquid to set in the pan with.  They get to be all soft.. 
After an hour or 2 @ 225-250 add sauce and stir a couple times . Cook up to an hour but watch sauce gets dark.. you can also dump what you have into a frying pan to finish with sauce. Works good on the stove top.. you can keep an eye on them. I never let the beef broth or liquids completely evaporate until the very end and sauce is just caramelized.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

remsr said:


> Thanks Rings! But wouldn’t my cold smoker do the same thing? I think Fomrheart did something like that with his MES cold smoker a while back???
> Randy,



Not sure what you use for a cold smoker. Needs to be really hot coals and not just barely going.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice job Rings, I think your getting your monies worth out of that smoker. The ECB must be getting jealous at this point. 
Keep up the good work.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I hope to make it more controllable. There just isn't the space in these little smokers for charcoal . You only get a single rack to be in use safely above a deflector and drip pan.


I like charcoal flavor in the Mes.  These six briquettes once lit, being in close proximity to the heating element gave the Mes sensor a false high reading so the heating element was off for a couple hours until the sensor called for heat again, turning on the heating element.  It kept the second from the top rack at 230*.  This was lower than my set point so I could have moved the rack down a level but I just wanted to check it out.  After the coals burned down the Mes took over and went back up to my set point.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

Now that's different.. cool. You need wood chunks on there. :)


----------



## dr k (Jan 29, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Now that's different.. cool. You need wood chunks on there. :)


I had smoke coming in from the mailbox mod.  I think I'd need a bigger platform for more briquettes with the Minion Method to do a chunk but I do have a leaf and lawn bag full of seasoned small Cherry splits.  With the rails on the gen 1 I may see what I can do.  Maybe I'll try it without charcoal and put the chunk on the aluminum grid next to the element.  It'll catch on fire being open so maybe wrap in foil with holes.  I'll try that.  Baby steps and don't take my eyes off of it.  I don't have Cherry pellets for the AMNPS so we'll see how this works.  After these years with the Mes I've never used chips/chunks in it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

I used foiled chunks on my element easy to clean and no room to flame up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2018)

I have to say, Those Brisket Slices look Awesome!!:)

Nice Job! Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2018)

Your Welcome.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks good but you are wayyyyyy over thinking the smoke ring. Below is a picture of a piece of brisket I experimented with. A total of 5 charcoal brickets in the MES40 chip pan, one at a time while the AMAZIN did the pellets.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Looks good but you are wayyyyyy over thinking the smoke ring. Below is a picture of a piece of brisket I experimented with. A total of 5 charcoal brickets in the MES40 chip pan, one at a time while the AMAZIN did the pellets.
> 
> View attachment 352143



Lol..  Yep.. I did do that at the end.
Just a couple with wood chunks going . I tossed in the briquetes one at a time. But I figured using charcoal as the main heat source and adding electric as needed if it started cooling down. 
I will try electricity and a couple coals at a time next time.. and the wood chunks.. they burn good in that bullet's chip pan.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 30, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Looks good but you are wayyyyyy over thinking the smoke ring. Below is a picture of a piece of brisket I experimented with. A total of 5 charcoal brickets in the MES40 chip pan, one at a time while the AMAZIN did the pellets.
> 
> View attachment 352143



Ooooh can you explain this in detail?!  I would like to try and replicate it :)


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 30, 2018)

Pretty creative Johhny. Great way to improvise and work it. Good looking plat as well..... Points


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 30, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Pretty creative Johhny. Great way to improvise and work it. Good looking plat as well..... Points


I'm just bored and keep honing the minimal skill set I have.. Lol. Thanks


----------



## remsr (Jan 31, 2018)

Yah I thought You had done something like that Foamheart! And hi Bear this new site has me confused I don’t know who I talking to most of the time and don’t know how to get in touch with some of the people I have gotten to know over the past 4 years???

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2018)

remsr said:


> Yah I thought You had done something like that Foamheart! And hi Bear this new site has me confused I don’t know who I talking to most of the time and don’t know how to get in touch with some of the people I have gotten to know over the past 4 years???
> 
> Randy,




Hang in there, Randy!!  We'll get the hang of it !

I think it's harder for us Old Guys.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jan 31, 2018)

Who’s old! I’m just dumb as a box of rocks when it comes to computer technology. Well, and I am 73 that might have something  to do with it. Is there a way to create a short cut to the forms?

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Feb 1, 2018)

I ask this question and didn’t get an answer 
Is there a way to creat a short cut on my screen to get to the fourms?

Randy,


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

remsr said:


> I ask this question and didn’t get an answer
> Is there a way to creat a short cut on my screen to get to the fourms?
> 
> Randy,


What question was that? I answered about "wouldn't your cold smoking device do that" 
And about your burnt ends don't turn out juicy. 
Not sure what you were asking. :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2018)

remsr said:


> I ask this question and didn’t get an answer
> Is there a way to creat a short cut on my screen to get to the fourms?
> 
> Randy,




Just go to "Bookmarks" & open that.
Then click on "Add Bookmark".

Then you can go there any time you want, & click on the link you just made to get to the Forum.

Bear


----------



## remsr (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m sorry l was actually asking Bear or Al or even Foamheart but with this new web sight I don’t know who I am talking to and after 4 years of pure pleasure on the forms I am about to say goodbye. I have not found anything better about the new system and I have no idea of how to deal with it. It’s a shame because its people like you that made it so great. The question was how to creat s short cut to the fourm?
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2018)

remsr said:


> I’m sorry l was actually asking Bear or Al or even Foamheart but with this new web sight I don’t know who I am talking to and after 4 years of pure pleasure on the forms I am about to say goodbye. I have not found anything better about the new system and I have no idea of how to deal with it. It’s a shame because its people like you that made it so great. The question was how to creat s short cut to the fourm?
> Randy,




Just click on "Reply" at the bottom right of the guy's post that you want to talk to.
Then his Quote will come up in the Reply Box.
Then type what you want to say below his Quote in the Reply Box.
Then everybody will know that's the guy you are talking to.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

remsr said:


> I’m sorry l was actually asking Bear or Al or even Foamheart but with this new web sight I don’t know who I am talking to and after 4 years of pure pleasure on the forms I am about to say goodbye. I have not found anything better about the new system and I have no idea of how to deal with it. It’s a shame because its people like you that made it so great. The question was how to creat s short cut to the fourm?
> Randy,


Not sure how for anyone else. On mine , I hit the web browser.. and it goes right to this SMF. And I have this box at the top that has a bunch of web links to pages I was on previously. So when I click that box once in the web, I get all the stuff I did lately..  then I click on one from this forum.


----------



## remsr (Feb 1, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Just click on "Reply" at the bottom right of the guy's post that you want to talk to.
> Then his Quote will come up in the Reply Box.
> Then type what you want to say below his Quote in the Reply Box.
> Then everybody will know that's the guy you are talking to.
> ...


Well that’s simple enough, thank you Bear! Now is there a way to create a short cut to the Fourm? I haven’t tried it on my desk top I have only tried to do it on my phone.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2018)

remsr said:


> Well that’s simple enough, thank you Bear! Now is there a way to create a short cut to the Fourm? I haven’t tried it on my desk top I have only tried to do it on my phone.




For my Computer, the best way is to "Bookmark" a Link as a Favorite, like I explained in Post #38 above.

It might be different on your computer. I use a "MacBook Pro" and an "iMac27".

Bear


----------



## dr k (Feb 1, 2018)

remsr said:


> Well that’s simple enough, thank you Bear! Now is there a way to create a short cut to the Fourm? I haven’t tried it on my desk top I have only tried to do it on my phone.


When you are on SMF on your phone and have a specific view like "watched forums" or "watched threads" hit the three dots at the top right and a menu will pop up.  Down the list it says "add to home screen" press that and a short cut will be added to your phone.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2018)

remsr said:


> I’m sorry l was actually asking Bear or Al or even Foamheart but with this new web sight I don’t know who I am talking to and after 4 years of pure pleasure on the forms I am about to say goodbye. I have not found anything better about the new system and I have no idea of how to deal with it. It’s a shame because its people like you that made it so great. *The question was how to creat s short cut to the fourm?
> Randy,*



If I understand you correctly, just click the bookmarks drop-down menu at the top of your browser. Bookmark this page should be one of the top two or three choices. or you can right click your mouse and select the star in the upper right hand corner of the pop-up window and choose to bookmark this page. At least on my system that's how it's done. 

Chris


----------

